# 780K Snow Trac (Nice property included)



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

From the wording of the ad I think it is a Snow Trac ... otherwise a pretty nice place.

http://www.rockspringshouse.com/


----------



## mbsieg

Lol the power of social media. Crazy how wide and far people have seen that ad. 4౦ miles from my house. In scrub pine.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Worth 780k ?


----------



## mbsieg

my opinion no, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I know where there is 40 acre of high mtn property with alot better access for 1/3 the price. 10 times the view. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mbsieg said:


> my opinion no, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I know where there is 40 acre of high mtn property with alot better access for 1/3 the price. 10 times the view. Just my opinion tho.



Is there a snow trac and all the other rolling stock with it?


----------



## mbsieg

No but I surely could buy alot of stuff with $500k+ and still have 10x the view. 2 miles from a paved hwy. But if your into driving a snot trac 20 miles for groceries........


----------

